# Cheap embroidery for jackets



## familia (Mar 17, 2011)

I want to get some embroidery done so I can have them stitched on jackets. What is the cheapest place I can get these done at. The embroidery should be able to be stitched on top of the letterman jackets. Thanks.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Embroidery goes by stitch count or machine hours. You did not say whether or not you have the stitch file or possibly need digitizing also. Letterman jackets are thick, did you get the ones with the embroidery pocket or does the person have to stich through panel plus liner? You also need to state what region you are located in so someone will know how the jackets will be recieved and picked- up. Also remember you cannot get cheap; quality; fast at the same time on the same job - so pick two and someone else might respond, but I got you started.


----------



## familia (Mar 17, 2011)

I am all the way in Toronto, Canada. I am new to this so I don't know the ABC's of how this works. I appreciate your help though. What format can I give them the designs. Only once I finalize the embroider I will order the blank jackets.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Most embroiderers work in dst - I do letterman jackets, so if you PM me I will send you a few people I use. Understand that custom jackets take about 4 weeks to be made unless you are paying a rush charge. When you PM me let me know how many you are looking for and how often so I can answer you better.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

You can always find cheap embroidery. Some are newer folks just starting and they might or might not do quality work, some are home based and have really low overhead with a mixed bag of equipment (I have seen ladies working with $15,000 machines and ladies using actual sewing machines), and some are banging jobs out with very low quality expectations. People doing quality work for very long are busy, and busy people are charging more. Therefore if you want greater confidence the work will be done right, you are going to need to pay more. Letterman jackets are expensive, and if they get screwed up, you have to have new ones made. My wife is confident enough in her work to replace items if they are done wrong but many people in the embroidery industry are not. Many professional embroidery shops WILL NOT pay to replace items. So don't assume they will. My wife did $300 cashmere wool blankets once and even she was nervous as heck. You can check her out but she does embroidery in Dallas so you would have to ship them to her.


----------



## patchzone (Jan 27, 2011)

china embroidered patch, maybe you can consider it, thanks


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Posylane said:


> some are home based and have really low overhead with a mixed bag of equipment (I have seen ladies working with $15,000 machines and ladies using actual sewing machines), and some are banging jobs out with very low quality expectations.


Being home-based has nothing to do with the quality of work someone turns out. Being home-based doesn't mean someone has very low quality expectations. Being home-based doesn't mean there is low or no overhead. 

I've seen plenty of crap from multi-head shops operating from commercial space, so don't be so quick to condemn home-based embroiderers. 

By the way, I'm an award-winning home-based embroiderer who does high quality work and gets paid very good money for it.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

My intent isn't to condemn. For a period of time we were home based. I do have to wonder how you can be home based and have high overhead.

My point is that you will find some home based embroiders charging very little for embroidery, prices that people paying the overhead of a commercial space and paying employees can't match.

What you get for $ varies.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Posylane said:


> I do have to wonder how you can be home based and have high overhead.


I don't have a high overhead as our mortgage is paid off. 
I am home based because I prefer working alone. Don't ever plan on having employees. If a job is too big for me to produce then I contract it out.


----------

